# anyone on here ever chat on webcam



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

to other dpers


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

Nope, good idea thought...I have one myself... I might also buy some headphones with a mic on them.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

ive recently been given a cam and am new to it but if anyone is interested let me know


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm normally kinky when it comes to the web cam... I don't think i've ever used it for anything other then "fun"... =P

It would be kinda "different" for me to use it for a seroius reason... I tend to pull faces because i make myself laugh cos I can see myself.... heh


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

kinky.... your out of luck there son lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

Wh-whaattt... can't ya at lease put some make up on and give it a shot?... it be fun =P


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

ha ha


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

what's up with all **** erotic stuff on this thread??


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

as jack nicholson said

'if that did it for me id be the luckiest man alive'


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Cloverstone said:


> Looks like Darren's lonely. :shock:


You totally need to clean the tea off my monitor for that one.
 !


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

hey c'mon guys... *looks at his spiral of 50 dvds with porn burnt on to em*... *puts hands up*.... "I'm fine....I'm fine"... *slowly nods while grinning*


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Hahaha. Go Daz Automatic.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

You know how when you can?t show your body language so you need to ?state? how happy you are? ... well that?s the deal here 

I?m just writing that I don?t feel the need to swing ?that way? because I?m ?lonely?.. heh  . I just felt like being a kid when I wrote that to JC, some times I get bored of holding back on fun because I feel I might be judged for it  .

*Folds arms while smirking then slowly turns around and walks away*


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

Cloverstone said:


> I know you don't swing that way Darren...but you don't have to leave. :wink:


Well I don?t know? if I were to neck a few Carlings (with DR/DP inc) and sway my eyes upon a drag queen? could be; I?d be none the wiser *bites nails*?.*crys*?.that?s just plain ?wrong?  .. heh.

Oh I just walked away for some fresh air


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

I love dragqueens


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

Would it be a good idea to stop this thread now?  :roll:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

> I love dragqueens


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

OMFG Greg... that's *shivers* just god damn wrong! (sorry for using the lord's name in vain)


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

aww, you changed the pic... I like the one of bush =P


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

OK, I will put it back :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

aww but it's not displaying it


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

that's why I changed it the first time, but now it is displaying on my computer :?:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

If you click on this link: http://www.worth1000.com/entries/143500/143961OuWT_w.jpg

It will bring the picture up from the url then display it on this site... aka "gay"


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

aww doesn't work "computer says no" 

I'm off to dream about women... see ya pal


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

Nite :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

there are pretty dragqueens (or kings?) as well 8)


----------

